# Setting your Foundation



## malaviKat (Jun 27, 2008)

For those of you not wearing a powder foundation (e.g. Studio Fix Powder) - what do you use to set your foundation? Blot powder? Select sheer? Studio Fix powder? Baby powder?  
Is it pressed or loose? 
Is any one thing better at preventing ashiness?

(Please state your usual foundation formula as well.)

My apologies if this is a duplicate board - still kinda new here.


----------



## bustaboo (Jun 27, 2008)

I use Studio Tech in NC37 and I brush on some Mineralize loose powder foundation in Medium with a powder brush just on my nose, t-zone and chin (I get oily skin) and that seems to work for me.

I used to use the pressed blot powder but after a while it started to dry out some areas of my face. I have yet to try select sheer, it's coming in my latest order.

Hope this helped


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 27, 2008)

Make Up For Ever Super Matte Loose Powder


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 27, 2008)

I use Mineralize Satinfinish and I set it with a bit of Studio Fix powder on the t-zone (only bc I'm trying to finish it up) and then I buff Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Deep over the whole face.
I only use the pressed Blot Powder for touch ups.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends on your skin type. If your oily, your always searching for an oil absorbant powder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm super oily & NC-45.
I use Studio Fix Fluid foundation. Loose blot powder in med-dark during my application. I touch up with blot powder dark pressed all day.

Sometimes I use Makeup forever loose matte powder too. I can't seem to decide which one works the best.
I hope this helps!


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still trying to figure out what I like best.  I currently wear MAC's Full Coverage foundation in NC45. (I could probably step down to Studio Tech but I find that Full Coverage eliminates the need for concealer and/or can double as concealer if used sparingly.)

For the time being I'm setting with Studio Fix powder (NC43) but now that it's summer all that layering can be a bit of a mess. 
 Sometimes I find the pressed blot powder works nicely. But it's good to see that some of you like the loose stuff to set as well.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_It depends on your skin type. If your oily, your always searching for an oil absorbant powder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm super oily & NC-45.
I use Studio Fix Fluid foundation. Loose blot powder in med-dark during my application. I touch up with blot powder dark pressed all day.

Sometimes I use Makeup forever loose matte powder too. I can't seem to decide which one works the best.
I hope this helps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you tried Oil Control lotion under your foundation? I just picked it up (but haven't tried it yet). We may have the same problem.   I find using a gel based moisturizer helps a lot.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 27, 2008)

When I wear Studio Fix Fluid, I set it with Blot Powder.  I do this when I wear Studio Fix powder as well because it keeps me from getting oily.  It's a pretty sheer formula imo.  I'm NC25-Studio Fix fluid, NW30-Studio Fix powder, and I wear the medium shade.  I've used the loose and pressed formulas of blot and to me, they do the same job, but pressed is easier to take around with you...obviously....and not messy!


----------



## Film_Noir (Jun 27, 2008)

I use Studio Fix Fluid as my foundation and set with Loose Blot Powder.  The past couple of days I have been setting with Mineralize Powder in the compact.


----------



## nunu (Jun 27, 2008)

i use studio tech foundation and buff in pressed blot powder using a kabuki brush. 
I prefer the pressed form of blot powder because i can carry it with me anywhere.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 27, 2008)

baby powder. totally!


----------



## pratbc (Jun 27, 2008)

I am an NC35 in the Mineralize Satinfinish.  I always make sure to moisturize well and use prep + prime before I apply.  Then I will take my 187 and lightly apply some Natural MSF in Medium plus.  I take care to really buff it in and spritz with Fix+ and have yet to have a problem with my foundation setting!  (unless, of course, I am out all night and too lazy to take it all off before I pass out, in which case my foundation "sets" all over my pillow).  hehe

HTH <3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 27, 2008)

I use a Clinique powder foundation lightly dusted over my foundation.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

I use a variety of things.  Most often it's Px magic powder.  Sometimes it's bronzer (Bobbi Brown or Prescriptives Custom Blend).  In the winter it's the Sheer Mystery Powder from Stylistics.  Rarely I use MSFN.  I usually use my blot powder on an as needed basis. And sometimes I set with good old powder (Px, which is not as heavy as Studio Fix which is actually a foundation in powder form).


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Sometimes I use Makeup forever loose matte powder too. I can't seem to decide which one works the best._

 
Which shade do you use in the Make Up For Ever product?


----------



## dazzle (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_baby powder. totally! _

 
seriously could u give me some details on how to how baby powder as foundation setter.

do i use a puff or my hands or even a brush?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 31, 2008)

I use invisible setting powder (pro)
with the coastal scents Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush
Coastal Scents: Silver Duo Fiber Stippling Brush
it's big and fluffy an cheap... though only good to use with dry products b/c it bleeds
and maybe the tiniest swipe of Pressed blot powder on my forehead (Med Dark)
but i like the dewey glowy look (studio stick foudation... currently NC42 )


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm Studio Fix liquid NW43 and NC45 concealer... w/ loose blot powder in med/dark BUT I'm still oiling up and I think I look somewhat ashy after I initially apply it. I have the pressed too to carry around with me but I haven't used it yet because I'm thinking of taking it back. I got a sample of the matte cream which I have been using but I may need to try the Prep/Prime Face. I just bought my first MAC products this past Sunday (7/27)


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 31, 2008)

My base is DuWop's Revolotion Face Tinted Moisturizer with SPF 15 in Sally. I set my TM (and any other base I may use) with MSFN  - its the only powder that helps give me a glow. Also, for touch ups throughout the day, I use Urban Decay's De-Slick Powder. Its hard carrying a MSFN, a brush, and a separate mirror to touch up. Although it doesn't add cakey build up, its still inconvenient for on-the-go.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I'm Studio Fix liquid NW43 and NC45 concealer... w/ loose blot powder in med/dark BUT I'm still oiling up and I think I look somewhat ashy after I initially apply it. I have the pressed too to carry around with me but I haven't used it yet because I'm thinking of taking it back. I got a sample of the matte cream which I have been using but I may need to try the Prep/Prime Face. I just bought my first MAC products this past Sunday (7/27)_

 
I have Matte texture, and Prep & Prime face. I find Matte works better under my makeup (though I will switch it up from time to time).

That said...i recently bought their Oil Control lotion...and seriously I swear by it. Pair that with Matte texture and you're good!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I have Matte texture, and Prep & Prime face. I find Matte works better under my makeup (though I will switch it up from time to time).

That said...i recently bought their Oil Control lotion...and seriously I swear by it. Pair that with Matte texture and you're good!_

 
Cool! They were suppose to give me a sample of the Oil Control Lotion too but they forgot... I have the jar but it was empty! LOL!! I got a sample of the green gel cleanser too... I REALLY like it. I've been using my Mary Kay oil control lotion which isn't helping... it used to but my skin is changing again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going tomorrow to get the full size of the green gel, matte, oil control, & prep/prime... still debating on the pressed blot powder... have you used the skinfinish natural? What does everyone think of it as a pressed powder to stay matte thru the day in place of the blot powder?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 2, 2008)

I use studio fix fluid in NW43 and use Medium Dark MSFN to set it.  Perfection.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im an NC45 when i use my studio fix fluid i set it waith MakeupForever's HD indivisible setting powder and i apply its with my 187 brush for a sheer coveragee.... WORKSS WONDERSSS for me anyways... hope that helpss


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 22, 2008)

In the future you can just buy that powder from Coastal Scents. It's exactly the same... CS is 1 oz for only $4 and MUFE 0.3 oz for $30. I have it and it's great.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm NC 27 & set with NC 30 loose powder or BE mineral veil. Finish with fix + & buff w/ skunk brush


----------



## aziajs (Nov 22, 2008)

I use MSF Natural to set my SFF.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use bare escentuals mineral veil to set my makeup and foundation.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 2, 2010)

When I wear Studio tech foundation I don't use anything to set it because it's a cream to powder formula. When I use Studio Sculpt or the liquid mineralize foundation, I use the mineralize powder or studio fix powder to set it.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 2, 2010)

I use Mineralize Satinfinish foundation, and MSF-Dark to set it, or a pressed powder that I bought from the Arbonne company. Both work like a charm.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I use the Laura Mercier Translucent Loose, no ashiness on my NC40 skin.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 4, 2010)

Currently using Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse and setting it with MSFN in Medium Dark


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 4, 2010)

I usually set my foundation with any one of the following: 
- NARS Pressed Powder in Soleil 
- Becca Pressed (or Loose) Powder in Carob 
- Ben Nye Neutral Set Translucent Powder 

When I am wearing Satinfinish I set with either the MAC Loose Blotting Powder or IMAN Oil-Blotting Pressed Powder.


----------



## she (Jun 9, 2010)

msf and blot powder. not a regular foundation wearer but i like sff and studio fix.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I use a variety of things.  Most often it's Px magic powder.  Sometimes it's bronzer (Bobbi Brown or Prescriptives Custom Blend).  In the winter it's the Sheer Mystery Powder from Stylistics.  Rarely I use MSFN.  I usually use my blot powder on an as needed basis. And sometimes I set with good old powder (Px, which is not as heavy as Studio Fix which is actually a foundation in powder form)._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I usually set my foundation with any one of the following: 
- NARS Pressed Powder in Soleil 
- Becca Pressed (or Loose) Powder in Carob 
- Ben Nye Neutral Set Translucent Powder 

When I am wearing Satinfinish I set with either the MAC Loose Blotting Powder or IMAN Oil-Blotting Pressed Powder._

 
Funny how much this has changed in the almost two years since I first replied to this post.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 10, 2010)

I use MUFE's HD Powder. From what I hear, Coastal Scents makes a very similar powder for a lot less--but I'm afraid to switch because I love this powder so much!


----------



## winwin (Jun 10, 2010)

I use a different powder for a different foundation. 

When I'm using Revlon Colorstay I tend to use my msfn in medium plus. 
With my mufe hd I used my mufe hd powder.
My Nars sheer matte I tend to pair with my mac pressed blot powder.

Don't know why, I just find this works best for me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2010)

I use Ben Nye banana powder and it's AWESOME for me. It's so natural, even in flash pictures. Total HG product.


----------



## User38 (Jun 10, 2010)

I usually set my mu with these:  Fix or Avene spray, a light dusting of powder (all different favorites) which depend on the foundation, and then a last dusting of Kryolan Shine control usually on T Zone.. this usually makes it last for the whole day.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 10, 2010)

I set my foundation with MAC MSF Natural in Deep Dark. Works like a charm.


----------



## dreamlove (Jul 4, 2010)

Iman Foundation Stick- Mineralize Skin Finish Natural Dark
NARS Sheer Glow- Nars Loose Powder Mountain
Revlon Colorstay- Bare Minerals Tinted Mineral Veil


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 4, 2010)

I set with either MAC Blot Pressed or Mineralize Skin Finished pressed powders. For foundation I use Revlon Colorstay or Studio fix fluid NC45. In the Summer here its wayyyyyy too hot to even try to keep much on your face living here so I use no foundation or a little concealer with a light dusting of Blot, Studio Fix Powder OR the Mineralize Skin finish.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2010)

I set with MUFE HD Powder. I used to use MAC Prep & Prime, but I like MUFE better. It takes a lot less to get the job done, and the powder doesn't really ADD to the foundation layer. It literally  just 'sets' it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 6, 2010)

I set my studio fix fluid liquid foundation with mineralized loose foundation, mineralized skin finish in deeep dark or MUFE mat loose powder when I know its going to be hot and I might get oily.


----------



## bad girl glam (Jul 7, 2010)

delete........


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_It depends on your skin type. If your oily, your always searching for an oil absorbant powder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm super oily & NC-45.
I use Studio Fix Fluid foundation. Loose blot powder in med-dark during my application. I touch up with blot powder dark pressed all day.

Sometimes I use Makeup forever loose matte powder too. I can't seem to decide which one works the best.
I hope this helps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we're here *points to eyes* lol
 my exact regime
or i use a translucent powder called cornsilk
or my msf in medium deep(wet) to set select cover up all over


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jul 12, 2010)

i also just bout the prep and prime translucent powder 
it seems to be working great


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

Most of the time, I use Laura Mercier translucent loose powder under eyes, Nars loose powder in Mountain on the rest of my face. 

I also own and sometimes use MUFE super mat loose translucent powder and MAC Select Loose in NC45, but I prefer the ones above.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_i also just bout the prep and prime translucent powder 
it seems to be working great_

 
Yeah the Prep and Prime powder is great, especially if one has slightly oily to oily skin. I'm out and need to get another one soon.


----------

